# Is H&K MP5 stard issue for MA State Police?



## swerveandprotect (Nov 11, 2011)

Saw a couple of troopers sporting some kind of sub-machine gun in one of the terminals at Logan a while back and I was wondering if those were MP5s.
Can anyone tell me what kind of automatic weapon those officers were likely to have been using? Also, are there special circumstances when the troopers are issued or are asked to carry these kind of weapons at the airport.

Made me feel safe as hell, but I don't usually see that kind of armament at the airport so I wondered if it signified a certain threat or a public figure coming on or something like that.

I have heard the MP5 is a super-reliable, super-accurate weapon and I think it is still the preferred basic weapon used by the SEALs. Are they really that much better than other weapons in that class or is it more a matter of personal preference?

Thanks for the info and thanks for all the work you do.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Since it's already been printed, I'll entertain your post. See below.

http://www.boston.com/dailynews/121/region/Troopers_training_to_carry_sub%3A.shtml 

Troopers training to carry submachine guns at Logan 

By Associated Press, 5/1/2003 10:04
BOSTON (AP) A specially trained state police unit will begin patrolling Logan International Airport with submachine guns next month, making the airport the first in the country to use such heavy weaponry. 

The Massachusetts Port Authority, which oversees Logan, has purchased 30 of the guns for $2,500 each. The MP-5's have 30-round clips and a two-round burst capacity, which allows two shots to be fired automatically with one push of the trigger. 

Massport Chief Executive Officer Craig Coy said the new weaponry, which will be deployed in June, will act as a deterrent to terrorism. 

''It's part of an overall system, an overall approach, to make sure that we have the resources in place, that we have the training in place, that we have the right people in place, and that we have the right equipment in place,'' Coy said. 

Since the Sept. 11 attacks, which were carried out with the help of two planes hijacked from Logan, the airport has prided itself on its aggressive pursuit of security improvements. It was the first in the country to have an in-line baggage screen plan approved by the Transportation Security Administration and the first to use several forms of high-tech security technology. 

National Guard officers deployed to American airports after the attacks were armed with submachine guns, but this will be the first time they are used as a permanent part of an airport's security force. 

Coy predicted that the presence of the guns, which have long been used at European airports, would bring peace of mind to the traveling public. 

''I think there's going to be the sense of comfort knowing that we have well-trained people there with the right equipment,'' Coy said. 

Members of the special Anti-Terrorism Unit, which is made up of members of the state police troop stationed at Logan, will receive intensive training to become certified on use of the MP-5's. Training includes live-fire drills, night firing and special tactics. 

The MP-5's are outfitted with a noise suppressor units so they'll create less alarm among travelers if they're used. The guns are also designed for accuracy in indoor environments.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

csauce777 said:


> The MP-5's are outfitted with a noise suppressor units so they'll create less alarm among travelers if they're used. The guns are also designed for accuracy in indoor environments.


With a suppressed MP-5, the cycling of the bolt is louder than the sounds of the gunshots.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

swerveandprotect said:


> Made me feel safe as hell, but I don't usually see that kind of armament at the airport so I wondered if it signified a certain threat or a public figure coming on or something like that.
> 
> .


You don't get out of this country much. Take a look at what they carry in any airport in Europe or Central / South America.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

Tuna said:


> You don't get out of this country much. Take a look at what they carry in any airport in Europe or Central / South America.



View attachment 3297


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I have shot the MP5 (specifically the MP5A2) and it is a blast, quite literally, to shoot. Select fire, and I can punch a grapefruit size hole out of the center of a "Q" target at the 15 yard line no problem. I highly recommend it. I can't comment on its reliability, as it was not my department's.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The MP-5 is quite boner inducing, but this poster makes my trolly sense tingle.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Hush said:


> The MP-5 is quite boner inducing, but this poster makes my trolly sense tingle.


I agree on both points but it is a very nice weapon and a good shoot, especially when i'm not buying the ammo$$$


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If I thought this was going to be a serious discussion, we could discuss the penetration of 9mm vs 5.56, the ergonomics of the safety, etc. Once Navy SEALS came into the conversation, I'm going to step back and watch.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Again, you had me with your initial post but now you're just going over the top putting the word penetration in the same sentence as Navy SEALS. Square yourself away!:tongue:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

swerveandprotect said:


> are there special circumstances when the troopers are issued or are asked to carry these kind of weapons at the airport.


I do know that when carrying these weapons on patrol they have to be wearing their hat.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

MP5 = OVERSIZED PISTOL, firing a PISTOL round...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> MP5 = OVERSIZED PISTOL, firing a PISTOL round...


If you hit someone with 20+ of those pistol rounds, they're going down.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> If you hit someone with 20+ of those pistol rounds, they're going down.


75 countries and 45 years longevity must count for something. For those interested, the UMP is the replacement for the MP5. In that case, make my flavor UMP45.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Can you order one for me JL? I'm good for the money. I SWEAR


----------



## swerveandprotect (Nov 11, 2011)

Dead sexy :skull:
View attachment 3303


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> If you hit someone with 20+ of those pistol rounds, they're going down.


Not if they're wearing armor brother!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Q5-TPR said:


> Thats why we train for HEAD SHOTS!


Exactly.


----------

